# North Carolina -IASCA and MECA SQ Event April 8



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

IASCA SQC/IQC 1X Event April 8. Registration starts at 10, Judging before 11am. $20/entry

Anyone Thinking about competing, wanting to try competition--this would be a great show for you. World class Judging and feedback will be provided. 
Steve Weigner will be judging MECA. I will be handling IASCA.
Medals for awards

We need as many SQ cars we can get to enter. Support local shops so they will hold more SQ shows.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, see you there Mic


----------

